# Britain's Best...



## ruth_d (Jun 5, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone had seen this on UKTV? UKTV History: Britain's Best

It looks fab - i still can't decide what to vote fro, probably something like Salisbury Cathedral!


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 12, 2007)

What a marvellous site Ruth! I won't be voting but will certainly be visiting the web site again.

 I have visited many of the historic sites, before I came to Australia and again when I went back for a quick visit.  I'm not sure which one I would have voted for.


----------

